# 8 simple Arrow of Light awards.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I was asked to make the Arrow of Light awards for the Webelos (includes my son) in my son's Cub Scout pack who are getting their Arrow of Light at the Blue & Gold banquet tomorrow. It was suggested to me, by my wife, that I "keep them simple". She knows how I like to overdo the projects :laughing:

I made the cedar arrows yesterday and cut, chamfered and sanded the pine plaques today. Assembly was completed this afternoon. They do not have a finish on them. Nor will they.

























As suggested by the title, it's nothing fancy or complicated. Sometimes it nice to do a simple, easy project without worrying too much about a bunch of details.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Very, very cool


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty neat. I have fond memories of being a scout as a kid.

Mark


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Cross Over*

Way cool Neat to be a Dad that has a Son that crosses over. With work and determination your Son will become an Eagle Scout. Both of my Boys traveled this journey. it is rewarding to watch them grow, enjoy the years to come. 

Jerry


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

nice job as always Steve. What do they do to get these awards? I was never a scout so I'm clueless.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice! I like the way it is all on one plaque!

I did the same ting a couple of months ago. I used Red Oak and made the arrows. The plates were done my sister who has a trophy company.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Both are very good, and so NICE of you both to do such. 

Hope your weekends go great,

Dale in Indy


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Your really banged those out quick! Its funny how something so simple can turn out so nice. That scroll work looks great! I bet cutting the cedar was a dream, being such a soft wood. You did a great job on those. :thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

How thick is the cedar?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

1/2," heck, I don't know, just having some fun. 

We will learn, I bet.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Burb said:


> Pretty neat. I have fond memories of being a scout as a kid.
> 
> Mark


Me too. I started Scouts as a Tiger and allllllmost made it to Eagle. The only thing between me and the rank of Eagle Scout was the service project and the stinkin' swimming merit badge.

Swimming merit badge is one of the requirements for the rank of Eagle. I could not - and still can't - swim a mile. And the lake where the testing was going on was at Flaming Arrow Scout Reservation in a big lake with gators and cottonmouth snakes. I refused to try. I new I was a weak swimmer. I knew I couldn't do it and there no way I was taking the chance of being out there amongst all that mess, struggling just to stay afloat all that time.

So I never could get the merit badge, meaning I wasn't qualified for Eagle. So I never did a service project. I often think back and wish I'd have done a service project. Maybe if I'd made that effort they would have helped me out with the swimming badge. I'd already fulfilled all swimming requirements other than the mile swim.

So my top rank was Life Scout. I was also "Brotherhood" in the Order of the Arrow, an 'above and beyond' branch of Boy Scouts. Good times.



Tommie Hockett said:


> nice job as always Steve. What do they do to get these awards? I was never a scout so I'm clueless.


Basically, it's the completion of Cub Scouts. I can't name the exact requirements but it involves having a certain minimum of the belt loops and activity pins and so on. So it's more of a cumulative award than a specific award to work on. Once you've reached Arrow of Light you're at the end of Webelos (the highest ranking in Cub Scouting) and ready to proceed to regular Boy Scouts.



mengtian said:


> Very nice! I like the way it is all on one plaque!
> 
> I did the same ting a couple of months ago. I used Red Oak and made the arrows. The plates were done my sister who has a trophy company.
> View attachment 69969


Yours came out very nice too! :thumbsup: I had searched around online for some ideas before starting these ones. Most of the ones I saw were closer to yours so I figured I'd do it a little differently; just to be different. I don't recall seeing any quite like yours though. I like it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

thegrgyle said:


> Your really banged those out quick! Its funny how something so simple can turn out so nice. That scroll work looks great! I bet cutting the cedar was a dream, being such a soft wood. You did a great job on those. :thumbsup:


It was weird, the cedar had pockets of soft and harder. But it sure cut easier than most other woods.



mengtian said:


> How thick is the cedar?





Smith Brother said:


> 1/2," heck, I don't know, just having some fun.
> 
> We will learn, I bet.
> 
> Dale in Indy


We have a winner! Yes, the arrows are 1/2" thick x 3" x 9-3/4" 

It milled it all out of a 4-foot piece of 2x6 I picked at from Home Depot's cull bin for $0.51. I love when I find decent wood in there. It's always dirt cheap and always ends up getting used for something.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh, I also attached those saw-toothed hangers on the back of each one.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Everything you do whether its a bunch of wacky robots, to time machine contest entries, to baby bird houses and now this for the Scouts, everything you do is far and above the call my friend. :thumbsup:

Speaking of the Scouts, some of my best memories of childhood are from my time as a Scout. Don't feel bad, I could never do that mile long swim either and I tried several times.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I was a Scout leader for 31 years. I promise those will become treasured mementos for many years to come. Scout's Honour!


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That might be simple to you. But I bet it won't look so simple to those who receive them. Great job!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I appreciate that, Johnnie.



Woodwart said:


> I was a Scout leader for 31 years. I promise those will become treasured mementos for many years to come. Scout's Honour!


For 31 years? Wow, that's awesome! And it's definitely something to be proud of. :thumbsup:

I, for one, learned a LOT in my years of scouting and have so many great memories. Without willing adults to take charge none of that would be possible. So, thank you, Sir, for what you've done for the kids.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hunter said:


> That might be simple to you. But I bet it won't look so simple to those who receive them. Great job!


You sure got that right. I had lots of people come up and thank me for making them and to compliment on how cool they thought they were. At least three parents asked how I cut the arrows out. So they definitely didn't go unnoticed or unappreciated.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome Job Steve!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Beautifully done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

At first, I was thinking something like that might be a little overkill for a cub scouts award, but then I read up on it and changed my mind. It is the last/culminating award that is given when the boy is graduating from cub scouts and ready to join the boy scouts.

Very nice, and I'm sure they are already keepsakes.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here was the lineup (half of it anyway) to receive the Arrow of Light awards. The guy with the mic - the Cub Master - is the guy who helped me do the foundational work on the gazebo I'm building. The bearded guy in the center of the picture wearing the dark blue shirt and jeans is me. 

The boy whose shoulder my hand is on is my son. You believe he is *11 years old*? The two cub scouts to his right (left of him in the picture) are the same age as he. My boy towers over them and most kids. I'm 5-10 and he's taller than me too :huh:









My boy getting his Arrow of Light award.









He asked me that night to hang it on his wall for him but it was too late when he decided exactly where he wanted it. I hung it the next morning.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is one large size child you have Steve. You better buy some chain to lock up the fridge or he'll eat the entire thing in a couple of years. :laughing:

Seriously, I can see the proud look on your face and his as he receives the award. A night you will both remember for a lifetime.:thumbsup:


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

The boy whose shoulder my hand is on is my son. You believe he is *11 years old*? The two cub scouts to his right (left of him in the picture) are the same age as he. My boy towers over them and most kids. I'm 5-10 and he's taller than me too 


Nice work, and a very proud moment. Is your son a future Miami Dolphin? 

Hays


----------

